# I Watch You When You Sleep at Night



## SG854 (May 31, 2022)

Ever since Edward Snowden released classified documents. Anyone paranoid about your phones listening in on you?


----------



## AleronIves (Jun 1, 2022)

Yes, so I use a dumbphone. It also doesn't nag me to download updates every five minutes, show me advertising when I check my voicemail, and run down the battery calling the mothership all the time.


----------



## Korozin (Jun 1, 2022)

AleronIves said:


> Yes, so I use a dumbphone. It also doesn't nag me to download updates every five minutes, show me advertising when I check my voicemail, and run down the battery calling the mothership all the time.


I mean if you wanna get your hands dirty.. You can also tap into the actual files of the OS and remove anything that might not tickle your fancy. I did it a while back on one of my Android tablets, surprisingly easy even though the version was closed source


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 1, 2022)

It's nothing to be that surprised about honestly. Especially with how metrics work with interests.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2022)

I don't remember what i was talking about, but i remember talking irl with my mom about something, and the next day, i got ads about that very something...
I also remember never googling about it


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 3, 2022)

Not particularly worried about it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 3, 2022)

Meh... My girlfriend doesn't even listen to me, so why would my phone be any different?


----------



## tabzer (Jun 3, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Meh... My girlfriend doesn't even listen to me, so why would my phone be any different?



Your phone is built to listen to you.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 3, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Ever since Edward Snowden released classified documents. Anyone paranoid about your phones listening in on you?


Eh, not really, all our smart devices spy on us, but it's hard to avoid all of them and nobody gives a shit about me anyway.


----------



## player594 (Jun 3, 2022)

I could care less. The only people who cry about privacy are those hiding something. Total transparency is the only way to feel safe. If they want to spy on my farts or me walking around the house naked, they can. I'm not embaresed.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 4, 2022)

player594 said:


> I could care less. The only people who cry about privacy are those hiding something. Total transparency is the only way to feel safe. If they want to spy on my farts or me walking around the house naked, they can. I'm not embaresed.


Aren't you afraid your date will be used against you?


----------



## emigre (Jun 4, 2022)

I hope the person spying on me is disgusted by the copious amounts of pornography I consume.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Viri (Jun 4, 2022)

I always imagined some people bought an Xbone for the sole purpose that it spies on them. They would turn their Xbone on, aim the Kinect at their junk, and get off knowing that the NSA is watching them jerk off.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 4, 2022)

emigre said:


> I hope the person spying on me is disgusted by the copious amounts of pornography I consume.


They'd always be AROUSED instead


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 6, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Your phone is built to listen to you.


Yeah... And in a similar way.

Girlfriend five years from now: remember that time five years ago when you answered HONESTLY about how I looked in that dress? Yeah, THAT'S why i don't listen to you!
Government five years from now: remember that time you condoned pirating software on a shady forum five years ago? Yeah, THAT'S why we establish your ethics are so questionable you 've probably commited even more crimes than we're charging you with.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 9, 2022)

Thanks to robust app permissions in Android 12, I have absolutely every app "that could listen to you" turned off until I use the app. I disable almost ALL app permissions except for the absolute minimum needed when in use, and when i kill the app, it disables them again. So no, I don't worry about rogue apps "spying on me" with a tinfoil hat on. You'd have to be a root user to enforce it otherwise, and rooting a phone in 2022 isn't easy to do anymore.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2022)

I have my NSA agent transcribe my daily diary for me, he's a good listener.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 9, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I have my NSA agent transcribe my daily diary for me, he's a good listener.


Yea, i mean there's nothing _more important_ for them to do other than listening on people.. They must know what little Jimmy had for breakfast, or the country'd be in grave danger!


----------



## Chary (Jun 12, 2022)

"I have nothing to hide" 

Maybe for now. But this is all about pushing the limits of what people find acceptable. The collection of your data, your habits, to be sold off to those interested in finding how to best manipulate your buying habits. Right now it's your Alexa telling you the weather, but there very well could be an eventuality where your Alexa will help document a criminal case against you because you told your sibling out loud that you pirated a Nintendo game.


----------



## XDel (Jun 12, 2022)

I am 47, and I remember talking about this stuff as kids long before Snowden was around. It's common sense, as the "technology" improves, it will be used more and more to herd and monitor the field grazing masses.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 13, 2022)

Hey assholes listening to me on my phone. Go eat dog shit.


----------

